# RPG Headlines for Friday, 25 November, 2011



## Morrus (Nov 25, 2011)

This week's From the Workshop features the Wand Master prestige class, which focuses on making wand-wielding about more than carrying a spell in a can; while in in this week's Masters and Minions, a daring thief has been masquerading as a wizard specializing in protective wards. Using a number of wands to create the illusion of magic talent, he dupes nobles into hiring him to protect their valuables, only to make off with them at the first opportunity. Will your PCs put a stop to his crime wave?

 This week's Foursaken Feature provides not one but seven new wands for 4e characters, such as the wand of arcane practice, the wand of the pact of ill omens, and the wand of twin thunders.

 If you're after a Cthulhu Christmas Calendar (and who isn't?) you can grab an advent calendar with an original Lovecraft-Christmas mashup (and a themed quiz question) to be opened each day from the mobile app store of your choice (iPhone/iPad/iPod, Android).

 During this once a year sale nearly every Rite Publishing retail product will be 30% off from now till November 30th . But in addition there are also three special PDF products on sale for nearly 80% off the cover price (_The Gift, Book of Monster Templates_, and _A Witch's Choice_) for a very low price of only $1.99.

 The Journeys to the West Pathfinder RPG project led by Christina Stiles and Wolfgang Baur is fully funded and will be designed, tested, and published. And if a few more people back the project, it will grow by an additional 32 pages for the same price. Take a trip to an island of dread or riches, or explore ruined civilizations. 7 plug-and-play adventures for any Pathfinder campaign.

 Geek Native are giving away the entire _Wu Xing RPG_ line (game and sourcebooks). All gamers need to do is share what their favourite ninja movie, anime, book or tv series is to enter the competition


----------

